

Ben Nanonote: Copyleft Palmtop - kruhft
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_NanoNote

======
kruhft
I thought this was an interesting product and found it while browsing Amazon:
[http://www.amazon.com/NanoNote-copyleft-hardware-pocket-
comp...](http://www.amazon.com/NanoNote-copyleft-hardware-pocket-
computer/dp/B0064URJNQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3C7CXFBRYJBKB&colid=R9B9UXG9EO9T).
I don't mean to have a referrer on the url if there is one, so strip if out if
you know how.

